# Tunisian Crochet Feathers



## spinayarncrochet (Apr 10, 2017)

Just wanted to share my latest make. It's a free pattern from Poppy & Bliss for these lovely crocheted feathers. I'm not particularly skilled at tunisian crochet but found these to be quite addictive after I got the hang of it! I also got the idea to "amigurumize" them (amigurumi addict here! Lol) by putting two feathers together. I did a mini-tutorial over on my blog if anyone is interested!

Poppy & Bliss pattern: https://poppyandbliss.com/2017/05/19/tunisianfeathers/
Mini-Tutorial for Amigurumi Feather: https://spinayarncrochet.com/tunisian-feathers/


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

They are all lovely..........what does one do with them please ???


----------



## spinayarncrochet (Apr 10, 2017)

BARBIE-s said:


> They are all lovely..........what does one do with them please ???


Anything you want! They could be used for decoration on dreamcatchers, as accessories for jewlery or clothes, bookmarks, garland, applique on quilts/afghans, hats, or other crochet projects, keychains. You name it!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

They're very nice!


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

They would make great keychains.


----------



## Robbi (Sep 26, 2011)

♥


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link...these are very nice.


----------

